# Skyscrapercity & Flickr



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

what happen to flickr site ? I can not open Share photos. Please help.!!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ I have the same problem.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

my Flickr working now. Back to normal!!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Since about a week, I have a problem when I try to sign in on Flickr. The error message is: _We're sorry, but there's a problem.
Here's what going on:Your X Yahoo! ID uses the email address X @ yahoo . co uk. That email address is already associated with the Bogdan Pop 7 account on Flickr._ 

I had seen this issue to many people (on Flickr forum or on other sites) and also replies and possible solutions for resolving this issue. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any reliable solution .

It's not like I lose my account because I still receive e-mails with the recent activity. 

Does anyone know what I could do ?

P.S. The account will be deleted due to inactivity ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You should contact with flickr stuff; perhaps they may help you about your problem.


----------



## troybcastillo (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow! I love to see these amazing images. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

There is an issue *on flickr* which all photos, even our own are completely broken. For examble today my own photos and not only i can not view them on flickr, because i cant see them. I see only empty white pages.

A question to other members (with a flickr account): Do you have the same problems? If yes, then we mast create a group for contacting with flickr stuff to fix this problem. Tomorrow is just 2 weeks for me.


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ All of my photos look fine, maybe it is the browser you are using.


----------



## Calia (Sep 25, 2015)

i need a class how to post a pic

help


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

To all flickr users:
As you know flickr in the last days, is slow; sometimes too slow!

When the problem appears, when trying to share photos of flickr here, takes too long?


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

My flickr is slow too, last weeks... :s


----------



## Buca2468 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm hno:trying to get familiar with flickr


----------

